

Strange Attractors: Creating Patterns in Chaos (1993) - axhna
http://sprott.physics.wisc.edu/sa.htm

======
otakucode
I've had this book for years, and have read it a couple times. It is quite
interesting, and has been available online for free for years.

The code included with the book is written in some old dialect of BASIC with
which I am not familiar. I actually tried just a few months ago to see if I
could find some references as I am interested in porting the code in the book
over to Python. If anyone recognizes the flavor of BASIC and knows where I
could find reference material for it, I'd be quite appreciative.

------
peapicker
I love that book...

A long time ago I wrote up some experiments I did in the early 90's thru
2002-ish, where I rendered multi-million-point-cloud 3d strange attractor
images using a z-buffer/shadow buffer combo.

[http://technocosm.org/chaos/attractors.html](http://technocosm.org/chaos/attractors.html)

